# H2GO RC Hydrogen Fuel Cell Power Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $159.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Jan-15-2009 4:26:27 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $199.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

